# 585 with zipp303's



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

simple harmony


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

ico said:


> simple harmony


That is a really purty bike!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

I know a picture is worth a thousand words...

...but DUDE, c'mon now - give us the scoop on that wicked looking machine!


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Size?*

What size frame is that? Could you take a ground-to-top-of-handlebar measurement for me? The 585 looks sweet, but I am worried about getting the bars high enough...damn this aging thing!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*here's some more porn*



BugMan said:


> I know a picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> ...but DUDE, c'mon now - give us the scoop on that wicked looking machine!


I'm waiting for nokon cables, fizik bar tape, ultra narow campa chain, and that would be it


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple to figure....*



PsyDoc said:


> What size frame is that? Could you take a ground-to-top-of-handlebar measurement for me? The 585 looks sweet, but I am worried about getting the bars high enough...damn this aging thing!


LOOK lists the head tube length for each size. Add 15mm to that figure for the total stack height. My 51cm LOOK with a 120mm head tube, 15mm of headset and 10mm of spacer puts the bar top 87cm from the floor with an 84 degree stem. Since 95% of head tube length is vertical height, it's easy to interpolate any other size from this one set of data.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

ico said:


> I'm waiting for nokon cables, fizik bar tape, ultra narow campa chain, and that would be it


I see you keep all your 'toys' in the same room


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

With Campy too! Sweet!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

PsyDoc said:


> What size frame is that? Could you take a ground-to-top-of-handlebar measurement for me? The 585 looks sweet, but I am worried about getting the bars high enough...damn this aging thing!


it's 55cm or L size. the measurement you are asking is 925 mm. At first a had handlebars 2 cm higher, then after few weeks I find this to be a most comfortable position for me. Still I have some flexibility and 32 years, so I quess I can afford such a setup


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice, really nice. Like mine.  



-Tumppi


----------



## Raven XTR (Feb 5, 2006)

*Saweeet!*

Hey dude! Awesome! I need you help...I just cracked an old Kestrel frame and looking to replace it ASAP before the season really get's going. I'm looking at the Look 585s and Ridley Damocles. Any thoughts, comments (good & bad) about the Look would be much appreciated. Great looking bike!


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

ico said:


> I'm waiting for nokon cables, fizik bar tape, ultra narow campa chain, and that would be it


Nah, you need one more bottle cage.
(From a fellow 585 driver).


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Raven XTR said:


> Hey dude! Awesome! I need you help...I just cracked an old Kestrel frame and looking to replace it ASAP before the season really get's going. I'm looking at the Look 585s and Ridley Damocles. Any thoughts, comments (good & bad) about the Look would be much appreciated. Great looking bike!


Well, I really can't tell anything about Ridley carbon so i can't compare it to 585. I belive that Ridley makes good frames, they certainly "look" very nice . Regarding 585 it is definitely top carbon frame around, very comfort and stiff, exelent for climbing, fast on descent, looks awsome


----------



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

ico said:


> it's 55cm or L size. the measurement you are asking is 925 mm. At first a had handlebars 2 cm higher, then after few weeks I find this to be a most comfortable position for me. Still I have some flexibility and 32 years, so I quess I can afford such a setup


What is the measurement BB center to top of saddle?


----------

